# Drill Press



## Paul Lindsey (Jan 20, 2010)

Can you use a drill press for a small amount of routing. Like routing a 1/2 deep groce the could run 2-3 ft?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't think it'd work very well. Router's spin at 10K-22Krpms, DP's spin at a much lower rpm, and usually have more runout. 

You might have better luck with a groove on a TS or circular saw using multiple passes.


----------



## Paul Lindsey (Jan 20, 2010)

*DP*

Scott thanks for the answer.
Paul


----------



## Jwolf24601 (Dec 4, 2009)

I have used a handheld drill for routing in the past, it's kind of like screwing in flathead screws with the claw on the back of a hammer. You can make it work but generally not worth the effort.

You could drill 1/2" holes the length of it and take out the excess with a chisel and hammer...


----------



## Av8rTx (Mar 10, 2009)

table saw or even a circular saw with a fence would be a better option. Make several passes offset from each other and clean it up with a chisel


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Jwolf24601;114593it's kind of like screwing in flathead screws with the claw on the back of a hammer. You can make it work but generally not worth the effort.[/quote said:


> Somehow, I can picture that in my mind.
> 
> ROTFLMAO!!!
> 
> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

jwolf24601 said:


> it's kind of like screwing in flathead screws with the claw on the back of a hammer.


a+

--


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Paul,
I tried using a drill press to run a barrel channel on a muzzloading rifle stock birdseye maple, ONCE, worst mistake i ever made.
Best options---Router with a homemade jig
Router set up in a router table or
a shaper
JMO


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

In addition to what Scott said, think about the processes that you use a drill press for. They aren't really designed for side loads. You might find that on tapered spindle machines that the chuck could fall right off while running.


----------



## Paul Lindsey (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks folks i appreciate the answers, I guess i will shell out some cash for a router.
Paul


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

You can do so much with a router, I can't imagine not owning one. 

There are a lot of inexpensive routing systems available. For not much cash on hand, I reccomend the Craftsman router/table combo which is ussually on sale for 89-99$ at Sears. I have this router and table, and made several guitars with it before I upgraded to a more expensive setup. 

I reccomend a fixed base router for your first router. Then once you figure out just how handy they are, you will want a Laminate/trim/palm router and a plunge router.


----------

